

10 ASP.NET Performance and Scalability Secrets - babul
http://www.codeproject.com/KB/aspnet/10ASPNetPerformance.aspx

======
sanj
Is anyone here using ASP.NET?

Not trying to start a religious war, just wondering.

~~~
notanumber
Unfortunately, yes.

~~~
dshah
Why unfortunately? What were the prime lessons learned?

------
dshah
Our startup (<http://www.HubSpot.com>) originally started in C#/ASP.NET. C#
the language is great. ASP.NET, I'm not such a big fan of. They tried too hard
to make it resemble the event-driven VB programming model.

We've since decided to make the switch to Java.

